# still open.....DL



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

yesterday 11-29....they bays are freezing & was able to walk out to edge of cattails in some areas....the strong winds didn't help...

need a few cold nights w/ no wind....

will keep posted! As I'm starting to get a bit antsy here.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

east bay was froze over, other than the stuff birds kept open....saw a guy out on the edge of a bay area that had been froze for a week or so...


----------

